# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  مقطع مميز جدا أنشودة لكتائب عز الدين القسام في ذكرى الاستشهاديين

## siiin

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
من أروع أناشيد المقاومة,تخليدا لذكرى الاستشهاديين للمقاومة الفلسطينية
كتائب الشهيد عز الدين القسام الجناح العسكري الجهادي لحركة المقاومة الإسلامية حماس
أنشودة الاستشهاديين فرقة الوعد اللبناني-أطياف الاستشهاد
أغنية قولوا هي يالربع والخاين مَنريده

كلمات أنشودة قولوا هي يا الربع
أداء فرقة الوعد
أنشودة رائعة

من أروع أناشيد المقاومة الفلسطينية





قولوا هي يالربع والخاين مَنريده .... مِنريد الشب يجاهد وحزامه بايده 

سعيد يا حوتري يا خيل النـزالِ .... زغرد بحزام الناري في ملهى الانذال

قولوا هي يالربع والخاين مَنريده .... مِنريد الشب يجاهد وحزامه بايده

يا مصري يا عز الدين طعميهم اكفانِ .... خلّي المطعم نيارين يا شبل الايمان
عبد الباسط يا مغوار أمير السياحة .... فجّر خلّى الفندق نار بدماك الفواحة

قولوا هي يالربع والخاين مَنريده .... مِنريد الشب يجاهد وحزامه بايده

يا ابو الهيجا يا قناص يا صياد الحورِ .... فجّرها بركاب الباص وازرعهم بقبورِ

قولوا هي يالربع والخاين مَنريده .... مِنريد الشب يجاهد وحزامه بايده

يا بطل يا ابن جنين وانت يا طوباسي .... كنت للمستوطنين هدية حماس
يا بطل يا ابن جنين وانت يا عمادِ .... كنت للمستوطنين هدية جهاد 

قولوا هي يالربع والخاين مَنريده .... مِنريد الشب يجاهد وحزامه بايده 

وانت يا محمد فرحات اسمع قولة إمّك ..... ما تفرط بالرصاصات واسقى الاقصى دمك 

قولوا هي يالربع والخاين مَنريده .... مِنريد الشب يجاهد وحزامه بايده


يا مصري يا عز الدين طعميهم اكفانِ ...…. خلّي المطعم نيارين يا شبل الايمان

من هنا تجد كلمات أنشودة قولوا هي يا الربع كاملة.....
http://dz-ebooks.blogspot.com/2014/08/blog-post.html[/CENTER]
[/CENTER]

----------

